# 75 gallon stocking



## uarhcaz (May 10, 2012)

I'm looking to get into some Lake Tang species for my 75. I really like Calvus', Juli's, and Nigri's. I'm looking for more of a "out and about" tank with less aggression. I have some murderous Acaras now :roll:

What would be a nice stocking list that can include these species? I'm not so much into the little shell dwellers, I think they're little and weird lol

Any suggestions?


----------



## uarhcaz (May 10, 2012)

because I can't edit....

I also think sand sifters are pretty nifty, if they could be worked into the tank somewhere that would be pretty cool.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Nigri's? Do you mean Paracyprichromis nigripinnis? I think it's more common to shorten that to Paracyps... :wink:

A good stocking list would be

10-15 Paracyps
6 Julies 
6 Calvus

There wouldn't be room for sandsifter with three rock dwellers. Instead, you could do:

10-15 Paracyps
6 julies OR calvus
8 Xenotilapia (a smaller species would be good)

With either combination, you could lower the number of paracyps to 8-10, and add a school of 10-12 non-jumbo cyps (Cyprichromis leptosoma). Both paracyps and cyps need to be kept in schools for them to thrive. The julies and calvus will likely form pairs or trios and the misfits will need to be rehomed. Starting with fewer than 6 may mean ending up with only one fish (the pairing process needs to happen even though it's a bit of a pain for us to rehome the rejects).


----------



## uarhcaz (May 10, 2012)

Ah, I'm sorry. By Nigri's I meant Neolamprologus Nigriventris. I'll look into the others as well though.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## uarhcaz (May 10, 2012)

Anyone else? I'm starting to make my list and want to get moving on this soon. I already picked up another tank to move the couple Acaras and Plecos into that I'm keeping. Ruling out the sand sifters is fine, I just though I'd give it a shot if possible. I really like Julies and Calvus though so they're on the list for sure.


----------



## uarhcaz (May 10, 2012)

So far I like these species as far as Julies, with pictures included!

























Then for Calvus' or Compressiceps I like these.

























Then I was thinking maybe going with these for some Cyps.









The overall theme of the tank is going to be a black sand substrate with darker colored rocks and probably so nice green plants to give a little contrast along with the fish.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

So how is the tank coming along?


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Im new at this also but its my understanding that Neolamprologus Nigriventris wouldnt go well with the Calvus, as i said im new at it and could be VERY wrong lol, im looking at stocking a 55 and love the Calvus so iv been doing a bit of research on them.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

The problem with keeping julies, altos and nigriventis in a 4 ft tank is that they are all competing for the same territory. And maybe you know this, but it is very strongly recommended to only keep one species/location of julies/altos per tank. So, pick your favorite julie and your favorite alto of those you listed above and get six of that kind.

To fill out the rest of your tank- either Paracyps or Cyps would be great. Both are schooling fish, so I suggest a minimum of 8 paracyps, or 12 cyps. Or both... they coexist nicely without hybridizing.

If you are looking for a 4th species, try Gobies (Eretmodus cyanostictus, eg) or shellies (but then stick with a small julie- NOT marlieri or regani). You could also consider a group of xenotilapia, although I find them one of the more difficult tangs to keep happy.

So-
12 C. lepto (non-jumbo)
6 Altos
6 J. ornatus or transcriptus
and 
6 gobies OR 6 shellies OR 6 Xenos OR a group of Tanganyikan synodontis catfish.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Aren't Paracyps more rock dwelling? Maybe it's just the males...


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I had to move julies out of a 4ft tank because they were claiming all of the rockwork, so no room for the calvus. Oh and those julies were transcriptus, one of the smaller julies.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Dawg2012 said:


> Aren't Paracyps more rock dwelling? Maybe it's just the males...


They need some rocks, yes- but a different set up than the substrate spawners. Distinct aquascaping for paracyps is pretty easy... and it can be done in such a way that altos and julies won't like it.



skurj said:


> I had to move julies out of a 4ft tank because they were claiming all of the rockwork, so no room for the calvus. Oh and those julies were transcriptus, one of the smaller julies.


It's all about aquascaping... specifically about leaving open space. If you have one rock pile, you'll have one breeding pair trying to claim the whole thing. Leaving at least 8"of open space between rock piles usually does the trick. Although- sometimes certain fish are just hellbent on claiming a whole tank no matter what you do... ymmv.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

triscuit said:


> It's all about aquascaping... specifically about leaving open space. If you have one rock pile, you'll have one breeding pair trying to claim the whole thing. Leaving at least 8"of open space between rock piles usually does the trick. Although- sometimes certain fish are just hellbent on claiming a whole tank no matter what you do... ymmv.


It also doesn't help when you are overstocking juvies when hoping for a pair. Even with multiple rock piles, there were enough julies to go around. Still figuring it out with the rest of the inhabitants since the julies left, atm its the cyps claiming the whole tank from 2" above the sand.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

triscuit said:


> Dawg2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't Paracyps more rock dwelling? Maybe it's just the males...
> ...


What might that distinct aquascaping be? In general...

I just got my one Paracyp five new friends and want to keep them happy... The one I have gets more color every day and now he's just gorgeous.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Paracyps like caves up high in the tank.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I use vertically stacked slate... Think falling dominoes. I haven't seen my paracyps use an enclosed cave, but they'll use a swim through slate stack all the way up the water column.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Paracyps like caves up high in the tank.


Ah okay. Somehow that makes sense. When mine was stressed (cause he was in the wrong tank lol) he used to hang out upside down at the top of the tank where he could see any tank mates coming at him. I've heard in the wild males stake territory along the ceilings of caves.

I just bought a bunch of lace rock which would make an excellent overhang up high in the tank - just gotta build some good support.


----------

